# letter to the editor



## Scott (May 16, 2006)

I sent in the letter to the editor below, in response to this article.


> I am responding to Sunday´s article "œTo Reproduce or not to Reproduce," which suggests that belief in evolution provides a logical basis for having few or no children. This surprising conclusion seems to be supported by the shrinking populations of Western European countries, in which belief in evolution is largely unquestioned. Countries with growing populations (such as Brazil and other Latin American countries) tend to be those that have not subscribed to evolution. It would be ironic if belief in evolution leads to the extinction of the belief in evolution (because its adherents fail to reproduce).


----------



## DTK (May 16, 2006)

Bravo Scott!

DTK


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 16, 2006)

Well put, Scott. It is true (ironically so) that sin always sows the seed of its own destruction. 

"Murder will out," as Shakespeare said. Those who kill by the sword will die by the sword. Those who commit abortion or practice birth control or sodomitic sins are depriving the world of their own descendants who are most likely to adhere to their own values.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 16, 2006)




----------

